# Am I too honest



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

I am asking your opinions please when my puppies were born in April the little girl was very undersized compared to the boys I watched her development and gave her extra feeds. At 6 weeks when they went for their first check up the vet said her fontanella had not closed over that she had a Chihuaha head. This concerned me and I kept an eye on her. At 11 weeks when I took them back he told me she had a raging heart mumur. I had decided not to sell her but the vet said I could if I warned the owner about her. My question to you people here is that I couldnt do that as I had said in a earlier posting in this section the suffering anfd heartbreak that happened with my first dog prevents me from doing this. To me I could not honestly sell her knowing she has this problem. It would not be fair in my views to expect a new owner to have to suffer the heartbreak of having her and the cost of possibly maintaining a dog that might not live a long life. A breeder I know says I should sell her as you cant keep them all. That being because there are strict council regulations as to the amount of dogs kept. (This is in Australia} The boys are fine am going to show them. 
would appreciate opinions please :mellow:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I think you've answered your own question, your honesty should be applauded, and if you feel that you cannot sell this girl in good conscious, then you should keep her.

As to the council rules, as a breeder, can't you apply for an exemption?


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

> I think you've answered your own question, your honesty should be applauded, and if you feel that you cannot sell this girl in good conscious, then you should keep her.
> 
> As to the council rules, as a breeder, can't you apply for an exemption?[/B]


What about 'placing' her with someone, that understands her condition, and has enough love in their heart to take her and care for her? As a wildlife rehabber, I am financially responsible for all my babies, although my wildlife vet gives me free medicine and check-ups, it is costly, but I love my babies enough to bear the finacial end of it.

Sheila


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I agree with Sheila.....why not find her a loving home that can provide for her medical needs and give her to the family. Otherwise, keep her as a loving pet for yourself.


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

I'm with Sheila and Pat perhaps you can gift her to someone. Is she healthy enough to be spayed? If so I think if possible before gifting her it would be wise to have her spayed if she isn't already. You are in a very hard spot but if you are honest with someone I'm sure there is a loving home for her that is willing to take on the expense for what time she has. Remember none of us have guarantee on the amount of time we have be it fur baby or human.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I agree with everyone else on this one. Perhaps you could find a loving home to place her in......with people who know the truth and are willing to accept the challenge. But I don't think I would "sell" her to anyone.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Yes, Sheila and Pat are right. Since you will be busy showing I would
most definitely give her to a home that will medically care for her needs
as well as give her love and companionship. It probably won't be difficult
to find someone like that.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Honesty is always appreciated! Never think being too honest is a bad trait...I think you have some wonderful suggestions here. It sounds like this litte pup has stolen your heart though, and might be tough for you to give up! :wub: :wub: Best wishes on what ever course you decide.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Honesty can get you in a heap of trouble. It is a part of my life. People do not want honesty. They only want to hear what they want to hear and if you say any different or are too honest, look out. Any way, how come the vet didn't catch the heart problem with the first checkup????? They should have. Used to work nursing delivery and nursery in another life. It is usually present at birth and is heard. I know puppy heart beats are hard to count as are infant heart beats. But still......... 
It is a tough decision to make. You want the girl to have her own family, yet she is fragile and your not sure you can place her. From my own experience I had a female puppy who I degloved a rear leg of when she was born. All said and done she lost only her foot. I got lots of calls wanting a female puppy. Offered her to several people who would have made a good home for her and I offered her to them for free. Was turned down often. She finally went home with a woman in Oklahoma. When she got home with this little girl the husband hit the roof. The lady next door was a good friend and was having problems with depression. She took her and together they are doing wonderful today. I see her when I go to the Oklahoma shows. Everyone wanted a "whole" Maltese. This girl grew up with this anomoly and she didn't know any different. I hope everything turns out for you and your little girl. There is someone waiting just for her.
Tina


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

"Honesty can get you in a heap of trouble. It is a part of my life. People do not want honesty. They only want to hear what they want to hear and if you say any different or are too honest, look out."
Tina, I respectfully disagree. I think you buy yourself a lot more trouble if you are not completely truthful.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

I don't know. I've been fired from jobs, had people hate my guts, had people attack me, had my own family attack me because of being too honest. I have had people really cause me some real life changes because of honesty. Sometimes not just once but later on it happened by that same person. When I was in nursing school (RN) we had to take personality tests to be placed into groups that could work together and not kill each other. Stress, woman and short tempers. :smstarz: I was described as "if you want to know the real truth ask this person, they cannot lie."  My dog friends are always telling me, "you tell people too much about you dog." Critiquing. So that is where I am coming from. I have much less drama in my life when I tell just enough. I just smile. In the medical field you would be surprised what the doctor doesn't tell you about you. They reason if they tell you you have a murmur than you will stress over it. Either way its not generally going to hurt you. Before they allowed us to see our own charts it was staggering what wasn't discussed with the patient. It's nice to know some people like honesty. In fact in several jobs I had been asked to falsify records. I refused and was out of a job. 
Tina


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I was really referring to this specific instance with the poster's pup. But you are absolutely right, there are certain times we shouldn't tell the truth and just keep our mouths shut...like when I ask my DH, "does this make me look fat?" But I also don't think you should compromise your principles for a job or a reason you don't agree with.


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

I firmly believe that honesty is always the best policy. Particularly in where the welfare of this little pup is concerned.

Tina, I think in many cases, you are right, many people only want to hear, what they want to hear. Personally, I prefer to hear the truth. I'd take this baby girl in a heartbeat, if I had a way to get her from Australia. It's sad that so many people wanted a 'whole' Maltese. Makes me wonder what they'd do if their fur-kid had something happen to make them less than perfect. But I can't say that I'm surprised. So many people think it's crazy to spend so much time rescuing wildlife. But through no fault of their own, these babies are orphaned, or injured.

I'm sorry that you have had such terrible experiences with people. Consider it their loss.


Sheila


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Did you have an echocardiogram done on this pup? If she has a PDA it needs to be repaired before you place her and you need to make the proper "adjustments" to your breeding program.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

If the murmur is caused by PDA, this needs to be attended to, and is very costly.

I'm also concerned about "Chihuahua" head. Have they ruled out hydrocephalus?

I would not place her, until her immediate medical needs are taken care of.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

> If the murmur is caused by PDA, this needs to be attended to, and is very costly.
> 
> I'm also concerned about "Chihuahua" head. Have they ruled out hydrocephalus?
> 
> I would not place her, until her immediate medical needs are taken care of.[/B]


You are right on track Debbie. These should be ruled out. Very good points.

Tina


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

BTW Tina, the dog in your avatar is gorgeous :wub:


----------



## Ricky & Lucy's Mom (Nov 7, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=479406
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should not sell her. This is definitely a special needs rescue situation. There are wonderful angels out there willing to take on a special needs animal and give him/her the best life and love they can. Rise above the business on this one. You're dealing with a life here. I commend you for your honesty but call on you to take it up another notch and find this little girl an angel of mercy. They are out there! God bless...


----------



## Vanitysmom (Jun 9, 2005)

I have a friend that had a puppy many years ago that had a heart murmur, if I remember correctly. She had planned on letting the puppy live out it's life at her house. Then she received a call from a woman wanting a puppy which she had none for sale. Somehow during the conversation, the puppy with the problem became a part of the conversation. It was a perfect match as the woman, herself, had had a heart murmur since birth. My friend "gave" her puppy to the woman and the puppy lived a very happy long life. Very happy ending!!!!!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

I agree with everyone about honestly too.
Besides, my first malt. had a raging heart murmur too, he lived on Enecard for a very long time and seemed just fine. Had a pretty normal life.  At the end sadly when he turned 13, it was the cancer that got him, not the murmur. I always thought it would have been the CHF... I think I would have preferred that...:-(


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

Is there an update for this sweet girl?? I hope everything worked out, and I give you a standing ovation for your honesty. I think there isn't enough of that in the breeding business. Everyone's too concerned about making money and getting the smallest most perfect dogs. It really makes me sad. There's a lady out here that I offered to help, she's a breeder and says she has a hard time placing the dogs that she can't sell. Sometimes she'll get one with distocia or missing an eye or some other birth defect and will give it to someone for only the price of the shots she had givin. She place a silky with my friend for $35. I lost contact with her, but my point was that there are others out there that do that and it works out perfect for everyone inviolved. She makes sure they have the means to fix whatever the problem is or she'll keep them until she can. And she is very clear on what is wrong too.
Anoter idea is to ask your vet to help place her. He/she would have someone in mind that already has a malt and would want another. And anyone you meet from a vet is more aspt to care for them too.
Good luck!
~~Cheri~~


----------



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

Little Chloe is going next month to the vets for a checkup and tests for her heart murmur will update with new details after her tests.


----------



## giselle79 (Aug 8, 2007)

> Honesty can get you in a heap of trouble. It is a part of my life. People do not want honesty. They only want to hear what they want to hear and if you say any different or are too honest, look out. Any way, how come the vet didn't catch the heart problem with the first checkup????? They should have. Used to work nursing delivery and nursery in another life. It is usually present at birth and is heard. I know puppy heart beats are hard to count as are infant heart beats. But still.........
> It is a tough decision to make. You want the girl to have her own family, yet she is fragile and your not sure you can place her. From my own experience I had a female puppy who I degloved a rear leg of when she was born. All said and done she lost only her foot. I got lots of calls wanting a female puppy. Offered her to several people who would have made a good home for her and I offered her to them for free. Was turned down often. She finally went home with a woman in Oklahoma. When she got home with this little girl the husband hit the roof. The lady next door was a good friend and was having problems with depression. She took her and together they are doing wonderful today. I see her when I go to the Oklahoma shows. Everyone wanted a "whole" Maltese. This girl grew up with this anomoly and she didn't know any different. I hope everything turns out for you and your little girl. There is someone waiting just for her.
> Tina [/B]


Sorry, what degloving a leg means????


----------

